# Fire Dragon vs. Chaos Raptor



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's a picture I drew a little while back for some fun of a Fire Dragon and Chaos Raptor going to battle against each other  .




























Comments and criticism welcome.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

so fire dragons aim for the groin?.....well whats to be expected from eldar


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

poor raptor, that must've hurt


----------

